# for those wondering about Earthborn Holistic....



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

And if it was ethoxyquin free....I heard back and this is the response I got:

Thank you for your interest in Earthborn Holistic Natural for Pets. Yes, our products are ethoxyquin-free.

I know there were a few of you who had asked me....there you go


----------



## SamWu1 (Oct 15, 2010)

Good to know.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Did you ask if the food was EQ free or is the fish meal NOT preserved with EQ? theres a pretty big difference since they may not be preserving it, but the fish suppliers are. 

Otherwise it looks like a good food, though little too high calorie for my pup.


----------



## Serendipity (Aug 13, 2010)

Is that including the suppliers?


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

vague response...need to know about suppliers.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

feel free to email and ask specifically then lol


----------

